# Weird fungus/growth on horse manure in pasture



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, I know this is soo gross




, but I have to ask for my sanity. Is this unusual to see in a pasture???






Those are horse manure balls covered in a whitish furry looking fungus of some sort. Even weirder is the fact that it is only on like 4 out of 50 piles of poo in the pasture...not in the same area either. It's like one on ever section of the pasture. Is this an indicator of something in the hay? The horses were just wormed 3 weeks ago so I wouldn't think it is anything like that. If it was weather related I would think that it would be on all the poo and not just a few piles. Any help would be GREAT. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just looks like mouldy poo to me. Has it been there a few days?


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 2, 2012)

Cobweb fungus or cobweb mold, very normal, more common certain times of year like when it is moist or dewy outside. Many time you will see it in late spring or early summer, once the days are hotter and things dry out quicker, it is not as common.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay thanks Carolyn! I feel better. I saw it today and thought WHAT IN THE WORLD?!?!?! I guess I have just never noticed it but even my husband thought it was odd. It was very dewy here this week and was in the 60's and 70's so I bet that is IT!!! And Matt 73, yeah it has been there for a day or so. I have to get out there and clean up the pasture again. No rain = no washed away poo piles


----------



## Shari (Dec 3, 2012)

Got that all the time in Oregon... mold grows on everything!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I have that if I leave manure in a stall for a couple of days or so--Its mold growing on it so nothing serious =)


----------

